# New Borsa Bella fabrics...



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm in love. I think I need this fabric for my next Let's Do Lunch bag!










(look under E Reader bags--travel, original, and Roo to see a bunch of new options)

Borsa Bella


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, that really looks beautiful. I thought about getting a bb with a custom fabric, but maybe I will get this one instead?
This is also beautiful: http://www.borsabella.com/ereader-bags/ereader-roo-bags/details/511/36/e-reader-bags/ereader-roo-bag/my-purple-haiku-ereader-roo-bag


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, that's gorgeous.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Very pretty. Do you know if she'll do any of these fabrics for the hobo bags?  I'm looking at the medium hobo for my next purchase, but  don't care for the fabric choices she has listed.

I just noticed the names of some of the new fabrics ... The Bag that Played with Fire.  LOL!  I just finished the Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest, so it's timely.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is so pretty why did I have to see this one. Now I want it


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm in love. I think I need this fabric for my next Let's Do Lunch bag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what this fabic is called?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

re other fabrics; at least for the e-readers, she'll do custom fabrics; you can even purchase/have sent to her the fabric of your choice, and she'll use it for the bag. I'm guessing that applies to other bags as well, but it's just a guess. Here's the e-reader Roo she did for me with fabric I had shipped directly to her:


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Sunshine22 said:


> Very pretty. Do you know if she'll do any of these fabrics for the hobo bags? I'm looking at the medium hobo for my next purchase, but don't care for the fabric choices she has listed.
> 
> I just noticed the names of some of the new fabrics ... The Bag that Played with Fire. LOL! I just finished the Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest, so it's timely.


I'm trying to think--I think out of seven or eight bags I've had done, only two were ordered straight off the site "as is". Melissa's extraordinarily easy to work with. As I said, I'll probably have her do a Let's Do Lunch bag in the fabric above.

The Played with Fire fabric is another one I'm coveting!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Lord, I seriously need to stay away from Melissa's site


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> re other fabrics; at least for the e-readers, she'll do custom fabrics; you can even purchase/have sent to her the fabric of your choice, and she'll use it for the bag. I'm guessing that applies to other bags as well, but it's just a guess.


She's really accommodating that way; she wants us to be happy with what she does, and she does gorgeous work; 
The only caveat is that she cannot use fabric that has someone else's name on it, e.g., Vera Bradley. 
I tried to figure out a way that I could have one of her beautiful bags in a VB print that I liked; 
"Could I send you the placemat?" she couldn't do it.
"I found fabric on line for sale; it's fabric that Vera Bradley is using in her Spring designs, but the fabric is for sale all by itself. Wouldn't that be ok?" But she couldn't do it, and her point was really valid.
She can't put her name on someone else's design, which I completely understood when looked at that way, and I really appreciate her integrity; I just hadn't thought of it like that, but being in business, she has to.

I love the new fabric at the top; it looks like it would go with ALL my covers: blue, fuchsia, purple & saddle.
Why, oh why, did I open this thread?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> Lord, I seriously need to stay away from Melissa's site


I need to stay away from her site too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Won't this go perfectly with my blue Butterfly Oberon and my custom butterfly Decalgirl?

I want it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Won't this go perfectly with my blue Butterfly Oberon and my custom butterfly Decalgirl?
> 
> I want it.


Heather,
That's the first thing I thought of! The blue butterfly cover and one of cagnes' skins.
Paula


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm trying to think--I think out of seven or eight bags I've had done, only two were ordered straight off the site "as is". Melissa's extraordinarily easy to work with. As I said, I'll probably have her do a Let's Do Lunch bag in the fabric above.
> 
> The Played with Fire fabric is another one I'm coveting!


Victoria,
Are your let's do lunch bags in two fabrics always? What would you pair this bag with? Can you post pictures of all your let's do lunch bags? (I think you are the one with multiples) I want one of those bags but I have trouble visualizing and she doesn't have many on her site.
Paula ny
Paula ny


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Victoria,
> Are your let's do lunch bags in two fabrics always? What would you pair this bag with? Can you post pictures of all your let's do lunch bags? (I think you are the one with multiples) I want one of those bags but I have trouble visualizing and she doesn't have many on her site.
> Paula ny
> Paula ny


One of these days I'll get around to pics...

But yes, the two I have are both made with two fabrics, and the two I'm probably ordering both will be as well. I sent Melissa last night asking what she'd suggest for a second fabric for the Blue Floral pictured above, so we'll see what she comes back with.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Can you let me know when you hear from her?
Paula ny


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I live in the same town as Melissa, and have had the privilege of meeting her. She is absolutely one of the nicest people I have ever done business with. She is very accommodating and wants her customers to be happy. I highly recommend her bags. They are even nicer than in the photos.  Her business is all family operated. She does all this while raising a family and playing womens' ice hockey. Jane


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

Love BB bags!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Gwennie,

I love your  custom roo bag!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just ordered the Where the green fern grows to go with my Javoedge Snakeskin cover and Ask skin can't wait to see how it looks


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, I love the played with fire fabric!!!! Why did I look? I REALLY don't need yet another large e-reader bag, seriously!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, Vet! 

It really only cost a bit more to do the custom: $2 for Borsa Bella. The rest was the cost of the fabric (she only needs half a yard, but most online places require a min. 1 yard purchase, but if you bought it at a brick and mortar store, you could do the 1/2 yd.) She prefers cotton. here's were I got my fabric, and had it shipped right to her:

http://www.hartsfabric.com/cotton-print-sewing-quilting-fabric.html


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Gwennie. I just took a look. Their choices are beatiful!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm in love. I think I need this fabric for my next Let's Do Lunch bag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am getting this fabric made into a ipad travel bag


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

As promised, here's the new "Mulan" fabric in one of Melissa's Let's Do Lunch bags.










(picture credit: Melissa Wisen)

It just arrived, and it's absolutely gorgeous! The coordinating fabric isn't one she normally has available, but something we chose specifically for this project. I did also get the Shower Clouds one done that I've wanted for a while, so as soon as I get a chance, I'll put up pics of all four together. It's amazing to see how different they all are in style, even though they're cut to the same pattern!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

REALLY REALLY LOVE that fabric It will be my next roo bag


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

OH I can't wait to see your other pictures.
Paula


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I want to see your pics too! I seriously must have a "Let's Do Lunch" bag!!


----------

